
Citi’s $900M ‘Clerical Error’ Is Worst Wall Street Bungle in a Long Time - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-15/citi-s-900-million-blunder-raises-stakes-in-revlon-showdown
======
sukilot
Seems like a simple case. Citi (accidentally) stole money from a customer and
gave it away. Recipients of stolen property must return it. Revlon has loans
that weren't sue, so the transferred money doesn't belong to the lenders.

